# Does any one design Logo's for Business?



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

As many do... I have a line of Unique food products I wish to market.
I need a quality eyecatching Logo and label design.
I am personally not inspired... at this time ( DS passed recently), But, I really need to move forward with my new business.

I was laid off after 25 years... 18 mo ago.... Therefore, time is litterly money.
There seems to be a lot of talent on this forum... and I need help.
So, Please, if you can do graphic design... or know of someone... who would be reasonable... I'd appreciate it so very much.
Gratefully,TDD


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I do!! I know of someone and she is fantastic!!!
And very affordable..
here are my logos..
my main one..









and my secondary one..










I am going to have her do a third soon that has to do with the Kitchens at The Hennery.

My logo is $40 and she will give you many ideas and choices to choose from.
Her email addy is [email protected] and she has no problem with me handing it out.
She is a homesteader-y gal with ducks and chickens etc..!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Chickenista...........OH!! Thank you!!:goodjob:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sent her a message... I really love your designs.
MANY, MANY THANKS!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh yeah!!
I am so glad.
I really like her work and am glad to support her in anyway that I can!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=122966004403161

here is her FB page. If you look in photos you can see her work!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WOW!! She' is good.


----------



## twospirit (May 25, 2010)

I do graphics and logo work as well & have been doing it off and on for about 15 years now.

Michael


----------

